# How to convert normal BSNL broadband modem to Wi Fi?



## Rockstar11 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have BSNL broadband connection and BSNL ADSL Modem UT-300R2U. It has got two ports ethernet port and USB and Ethernet port. I want to know that is there any facility or a dongle available which can be connected to USB port direct on modem and I can convert the signal to Wi-Fi as then I will have the facility of using my Iphone from anywhere in the home.

Laptop : Ethernet port
Iphone : Wi Fi 

can i use both at the same time??

i dont want to buy Wifi modem and WIFi Router

and my laptop dont have built in wifi.


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 23, 2012)

How about getting a WiFi router ! or else use Connectify to make you lappy as hotspot


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 23, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> How about getting a WiFi router ! or else use Connectify to make you lappy as hotspot



no I dont want to buy WIFi Router also.

and my laptop dont have built in wifi.

can a Wireless Usb adapter used as a router?

i have netgear wireless usb adapter.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 24, 2012)

pravinbv said:


> I also have the same question. Can I convert the normal BSNL landline modem in to Wi-Fi modem so that i can use the internet on my laptop without wires. I also have the same type of modem with USB and eathermet port.



koi to rasta hoga....


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 24, 2012)

pravinbv said:


> Today I talked to one of my friend who is in networking field. He said, it is not possible because how will you set the address and how to install the drivers and other things.
> 
> But still then I think it is possible. Anyone here please help.



hmmm.. i am serching if any cheap and small dongle typ device which can connect to direct modem and make WIFI modem... ????


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 26, 2012)

any update?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Nov 28, 2012)

yup u can plug in the wireless usb adapter and use connectify to share the internet


if u buy modem my review : I use TP-LINK WR702N to share my connection on my android phone

Sorry for bad english


----------



## RCuber (Nov 28, 2012)

Buy a WIFI router with USB/3GModem Support and forget the complications. thats the best solution


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 28, 2012)

tanmaymohan said:


> yup u can plug in the wireless usb adapter and use connectify to share the internet
> 
> 
> if u buy modem my review : I use TP-LINK WR702N to share my connection on my android phone
> ...



hmm thx


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 28, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Buy a WIFI router with USB/3GModem Support and forget the complications. thats the best solution


Price and model please?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 28, 2012)

^^ have a look at the Networking  session..


----------



## harmandeep (Nov 29, 2012)

just simply purchase a Cheap VFM Wireless Router - such as TP LInk 740N (online --- 1050/-) and u just need to connect cables --- and it will start working out of the box --- and if u come across any HASSLE - community is here to sort it out.

Believe me --- GO for Wireless Router rather than Wireless Adapter - for the purpose of Sharing INTERNET


----------



## krishnendu (Nov 29, 2012)

You can not use Wireless and Ethernet simultaneously, its not allowed on BSNL home planes. Which modem you are using, I could have told you details if I knew the modem company name.
Open firefox or other browser, go to 192.168.1.1 it will ask a ID and Password. Give the ID & pass.



Spoiler



id: admin and pass: admin


 and then you will see the modem config page. Don't mess with it unless you know everything, just find the wireless option and check on it. thats it.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 29, 2012)

krishnendu said:


> You can not use Wireless and Ethernet simultaneously, its not allowed on BSNL home planes. Which modem you are using, I could have told you details if I knew the modem company name.
> Open firefox or other browser, go to 192.168.1.1 it will ask a ID and Password. Give the ID & pass.
> 
> *Please don't spread this method and the id pass elsewhere. please.*
> ...



BSNL ADSL DATAONE Modem UT-300R2U


----------



## krishnendu (Nov 29, 2012)

Type2 I guess, do as I've said. Find the wireless option by going to 192.168.1.1 and CHECK ON it.


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 29, 2012)

After seeing the images in google search, I dont think it is wireless.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 29, 2012)

@Forum Friends,how about *this wi-fi adapter*;to be used as *hotspot* within my House?Can it be used as a *hotspot* device for BSNL connection?
I am under BSNL Dataone Broadband* 900ULD* Plan(wired-ethernet connection obviously).
Modem :---> D-Link *DSL-2520U* ADSL2+ modem/router



tanmaymohan said:


> yup u can plug in the wireless usb adapter and use connectify to share the internet



How to apply *connectify*,any configuration/settings or do I need to apply any other tools? Please mention the procedures.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 3, 2012)

Friends,already purchased the Wi-Fi adapter.
My *D-Link DSL-2520U* ADSL2+ modem/router has an USB port(also a USB compatible port chord/wire provided).Can I connect the Wi-Fi adapter in this modem,and make it a *hotspot * access point within my house premises?
Please reply and help me friends.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 3, 2012)

not possible.any complex usb device need driver install to function & for this it needs either a full fledged OS like windows/linux or it needs a custom OS(like those 3g wifi routers which supports various 3g usb modems).that usb port is v1.1 supporting basic usb devices or pen drives only.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 3, 2012)

^^But whitestar,the device may reach me tomorrow or the next day(already shipped by ebay through DTDC).The manufacturers(Leoxsys) are also packaging an auto installation CD for drivers.

According to them:--->


> Complies with wireless 802.11b/g/n standards with data rate up to 150Mbps
> Standard: 802.11b/g/n, 802.3, 802.3u
> USB 2.0 interface
> Supports 20 MHz/40 MHz frequency width
> ...



So a bit hopeful my Friend.

Simply put, *D-Link DSL-2520U* + *Mini Wireless Wi-Fi Nano USB Adapter Dongle WiFi Dongle(LEO-NANO150N)*, can this be a POSSIBLE or VIABLE connection & configuration for  wi-fi *HOTSPOT* access point?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 3, 2012)

i think you misunderstood.driver install will take place in the device to which it is connected which in your case is D-Link.unless D-Link DSL-2520U comes with inbuilt drivers for LEO-NANO150N which is most certainly not the case it will not work.usb ports in modem/router usually support only pen drives & 3g usb modems(that too from a specified list & not just any 3g usb modem again because of fixed inbuilt drivers in modem/router) & nothing else.if only creating hotspot is your aim then you can simply connect wifi adapter to PC & use connectify free version for basic hotspot features.procedure is very straight forward & for help you can see instructions on connectify web site/help/faq.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 3, 2012)

^^Sorry friend, I got you. Actually I misunderstood your explanation.Now it's clear.
Well,keeping the *BSNL Broadband* connection (900 ULD) through* DSL-2520U*(D-Link) modem completely *HASSLE FREE* for my Desktop-PC, what connection will the LEO-NANO150N use as hotspot?
The hotspot is mainly for my Tablet surfing from another room in my house through wi-fi connection.
Where from to download connectify software?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 4, 2012)

you can connect LEO to desktop & install connectify lite/free from Lite vs PRO - Connectify
it should automatically detect the broadband connection & then you can share it.for some detailed instructions you can see this:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-t...nnect-use-wifi-any-device-without-router.html


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 4, 2012)

^^Friend @whitestar_999,followed the links,downloaded the software;Connectify "lite" version.

I had also received the *LEO-NANO150N* USB Wi-Fi adapter today,which I had already connected to a USB port on my PC.I also installed the latest Drivers based on Windows from the "*Leoxsys*" website.Everything O.K.
Now,when I installed the "*Connectify-lite*" software tool ,it is recognising the connection as "ethernet" but is failing to share the network over wi-fi.The info. box (configuration tool box) says that this is applicable (means sharing of ethernet network connection)only on "*Pro*" versions.

That means all my attempts are futile?

Are there any other alternative  "Free methods"?
Please help Friend.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 4, 2012)

their comparison page only states that 3g/4g connection sharing is limited in lite version but no mention of ethernet.anyway try this:
Virtual Router - Wifi Hot Spot for Windows 7 / 2008 R2 - Home


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 5, 2012)

^^whitestar,I had previously installed Virtual Router(0.9 beta version)tools  in Windows 7,which I am into now.

*The Network name(SSID)*:BSNL-Connect(As per my choice)
*Password*: ***********(I gave a combination of alphanumeric characters)

*Shared Connection*: Local Area Connection(AS SHOWN IN THE DIALOG BOX)

Now when I click the button "Start Virtual Router", a message dialog box appears and says: "*Virtual Router could not be started*"

Hence no connection.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 5, 2012)

check in services(run services.msc) WLAN autoconfig service is running.if not start it & set it to automatic.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 5, 2012)

whitestar,as per your instructions,I ran and checked WLAN autoconfig.Everything is O.K. and it is already set to started and automatic.

The Local Area Connection in the network area(*Control Panel -> Network and Internet ->Network Connections*) shows Broadband (ethernet) as active but the Wireless Network Connection 2(WLAN)connection as *disabled* and* passive*.The drivers are shown to be installed without error(within the properties dialog).

Still running network diagnostics(As administrator) the message is:* Problems Found*

                   "*There might be a problem with the driver for the Wireless Network Connection 2 adapter*"   Detected (yellow exclamation mark)

Surprisingly within "*Device Manager*"   it is showing that the *802.11n USB wireless Lan card*(LEO-NANO150N) ---> The device is working properly(Inside properties dialog).

There are no yellow exclamation signs within Device Manager.

Ultimately ???????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????????


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 6, 2012)

time to try windows 7 inbuilt virtual wifi hotspot then.see this:
How to set up Virtual Wifi in Windows 7 - Spiceworks


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks, my Friend whitestar for taking such great pains for helping me.A true and genuine friend of knowledge.

I followed exactly according to text-book/manual book instructions...

But this message is being shown in a pop up dialog box:* An error occurred while Internet Connection Sharing was being enabled.The dependency service or group failed to start.*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 7, 2012)

it seems like some service is disabled causing this error.try running those commands on another laptop/pc & if it works compare that pc's list of services to yours(services.msc) to figure out which service is not running in your pc.i will also try these commands on my cousin's laptop(my pc does not have wifi)to test & will post list of services here if successful.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 8, 2012)

^^whitestar, I am checking through the *services* of Windows to see which Network functions are disabled...meanwhile please provide me list of services as a cross check.

*Also another query:*

Suppose If I buy the TP-LINK TL-WR740N 150Mbps Wireless without Modem Router: Flipkart.com device,then how should I make connection with my *D-Link DSL-2520U ADSL2+ modem/router* and with the *RJ45* port of my computer.I mean which one to be attached with the PC first and which will be attached thereafter with the modem.

The D-Link modem has only one* RJ45 *port and one* RJ11* port.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 8, 2012)

i just tested it on a laptop & it works fine.these are the services running:
list of services.msc
if you get an error "group or resource is not in the correct state to perform the requested operation" then you need to update the wifi drivers.

if you are thinking about getting a router then get this as it is much better for just ~200 more.
TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps Wireless N Router: Flipkart.com
for instructions you can see guides by just4kix which are good.
All my useful articles and guides


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 8, 2012)

Thank you very  much whitestar for the services.msc list provided.

But I have already ordered to Flipkart for the *TP-Link TL-WR740N 150Mbps* Wireless only Router(No Modem).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 8, 2012)

try contacting their CC & tell them you want to upgrade your order by buying higher priced model.shouldn't be a problem for them to accept.i am saying this because 300mbps router has better range & is more future ready all for just ~200 more.btw do check with list i posted to figure out which service was the problem as it may help in future with similar issues.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 9, 2012)

^^A good advise & suggestion my Friend.
But,when I have the D-Link DSL 2520U ADSL2+ Modem/Router not *even a year old*,and performing excellent...then I don't want to dump it.
Moreover,it might be a bit complex,but still want to configure D-Link DSL-2520U + TP-Link TL-WR740N 150Mbps modem/router + wireless only router,to make a HOTSPOT within my House premises.
My House is a one-storeyed House,with a max. area of 980sq.ft approx.(floor area)
The room(s)  from where I shall access Hotspot from the router(wireless) upon my PC should be within 25~40ft. range...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 9, 2012)

i think there is some confusion.you don't have to dump your D-Link if you get 300mbps router because it is not modem just an upgraded version of 150mbps router you already ordered.with a wifi router there is no need to to anything extra & your NANO wifi adapter will simply work as a receiver to receive wifi signals from the wifi router to connect to net.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 9, 2012)

oooh! sorry whitestar for the confusion.
But the one I ordered *TP-Link TL-WR740N 150Mbps* wireless router is costing me Rs.1,039/-

While the one which you suggested *TP-Link TL-WR841N 300Mbps* wireless router cots Rs.1,753/- at Flipkart.

Friend a difference of Rs.714/- and not ~Rs.200/- as you mentioned.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 9, 2012)

i was thinking about another model(with 3g hence the high cost).

well if difference is 714 then it's upto you.a 300mbps router will come in handy in a multiple floor house/building though.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 9, 2012)

> My House is a* one-storeyed House*,with a max. area of 980sq.ft approx.(floor area)
> The room(s)  from where I shall access Hotspot from the router(wireless) upon my PC should be within 25~40ft. range...



Friend whitestar already mentioned...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 9, 2012)

i know that's why i used "will".i thought maybe you may want to live in a multi floor building/house in future.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 9, 2012)

^^Thank You very much,whitestar ,my friend.
I shall definitely inform in this prticular thread,about the status and latest nature of activity when i receive the TP-Link TL-WR740N 150Mbps wireless router. 
Meantime requesting Mods./Admins. to keep this thread *open*.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 13, 2012)

@whitestar, I received the TP-Link-Link TL-WR740N 150Mbps wireless router yesterday from Flipkart.

Flipkart truly is awesome and rocking in SERVICE + PACKAGING.Thumbs Up to Flipkart!

*PROBLEM*:--->

I connected the ethernet cables and set up the configuration(The mini-CD that came with the box)exactly according to diagram and manual as provided by TP-Link.
All the LED lights were glowing/blinking as according to the manual for both the devices(including D-Link DSL-2520U).I gave my ISP's username and password as accordingly...then provided SSID name and WPA2-PSK strong alphanumeric character password.
The router was configured with success eventually.

But I am unable to connect to the internet???!!!

Even my *AUXUS AX01 Tablet* is recognising the wi-fi connection from other room,showing the wi-fi connection icon with a minute lock besides it. The wi-fi network status in the Tablet is shown as "connected".

The message after running network diagnostics in "Windows" shows: *DNS server not responding*.

Another thing,since I am using BSNL DataOne Broadband *Home Combo 900ULD(UNLIMITED PLAN)*; in the website of BSNL it particularly shows that I have to use a "ADSL basic modem" for this Plan only.
Does that mean that for this particular Plan,I can't setup any wireless device???
Or this particular Plan won't create or support for any sort of* wi-fi HOTSPOT*?

whitestar and other expert Forum Friends,please Help me in this regard.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 13, 2012)

read these useful guides(courtesy of just4kix):
All my useful articles and guides
configuring modem with router is a bit tricky.i just helped someone here 2 days ago with this issue:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/networking/167149-issue-asus-rtn13u-firmware.html
make sure that router ip & ip range of its dhcp sever is outside the range of modem(in above link it was set incorrectly & changing router ip to 192.168.2.1 & dhcp range from 192.168.2.2-192.168.2.x solved the issue).


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 14, 2012)

^^whitestar,I could surf and access the net in my PC at  PRESENTLY in "*Dynamic IP*" mode and not in "*PPPoE*" mode which was the default.
All these configurations are done through the configuration module of TP-Link WR740N 150Mbps wireless router.
All the lights are on and blinking in the wireless router,but can't make *wi-fi operational*.
The Leoxsys LEO-NANO150N  USB  wireless adapter is attached to a USB port is in "Disconnected" mode and shows "ICS enable failed" whenever I try to activate the module.The device is shown to work correctly in Device Manager section of Windows.
Shall I remove the LEO-NANO150N USB wireless adapter from my computer?
What do you suggest Friend?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 14, 2012)

what is dynamic ip mode?you mean bridged modem config in which you enter username/pass in computer to connect.i think you should start from beginning starting with modem as it will be useful in the long run.read those guides by just4kix(setup of ut300 modem,basic modem settings are similar in all modems) & configure your modem in pppoe mode & confirm its working by connecting just modem to pc/laptop.next just connect router & configure it according to again just4kix guide(setup of ut300 with linksys wrt54) including wifi settings.if any problem then ask here but those guides are very detailed & should have no problem.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 15, 2012)

^^*ULTIMATELY CONNECTING AUXUS AX01 Tablet through wi-fi mode(Security enabled)!!!!*.

Thank you very much Friend @whitestar_999 for the excellent support you provided in these days...

But trust me Friend,this is what I am going to show you:--->

__________________________________________________________________________________
*Status*(*TP-Link 740N 150Mbps* wireless Router)

*Firmware Version*: 3.2.11Build 120320 Rel.51047n
*Hardware Version*: WR740N v4 00000000

__________________________________________________________________________________
*LAN*

*Mac Adress*: *-*-*-*-*-*
*IP Address*: 192.168.0.1
*Subnet Mask*: 255.255.255.0

__________________________________________________________________________________
*Wireless*

*Wireless Radio*: Enable
*Name(SSID)*: TP-Link****
*Channel*: Auto(Current channel 6)
*Mode*: 11bgn mixed
*Channel Width*: Automatic
*Mac Address*: *-*-*-*-*-*
*WDS Status*: Disable

___________________________________________________________________________________
*WAN*

*Mac Address*: *-*-*-*-*-*
*IP Address*: 192.168.1.*                                              *Dynamic IP*
*Subnet Mask*: 255.255.255.0
*Default Gateway*: 192.168.1.1                                                      [Release]
*DNS Server* : 192.168.1.1 , 0.0.0.0

__________________________________________________________________________________
*Traffic Statistics*

*Received  * *Sent*

*Bytes*:                     * 57036045* *5578548*
*Packets*:                       * 48964* *36222*                                              As at the time of writing,because the values are changing continuously...

__________________________________________________________________________________

Since the above being a READ-ONLY File I can't directly copy+paste it here.

I am writing this whole comment from *Zorin Linux*,so when configuration under Windows 7 is O.K. no problem here also(Linux Distro.) as it implies...

What to do with the *Leoxsys LEO-NANO150N* USB wireless adapter?

The Leoxsys LEO-NANO150N USB wireless adapter is automatically configured in *Fedora 17(64-bit)*,through the configuration of TP-Link WR740N wireless router.Yet it was a problem to configure in Windows7!!!
Initially I had downloaded the drivers from Leoxsys website,which provides drivers *separately* for *Windows*,*Mac* and *Linux *users ,though maintained in a single package folder,with the drivers present in subfolders for different OS.

At last a bit of relaxation...for setting up a wi-fi *Hotspot* in my Home,courtesy *BSNL Dataone Broadband 900ULD *Plan.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 15, 2012)

so everything is working fine i guess.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 16, 2012)

Yes...


----------



## excellentgiftshop (Dec 21, 2012)

Step 1: Click on Start Button, Select Control Panel, Choose Network Connection to check your current settings for Internet.

Step 2: Now double click on the Local Area Connection and Click on Properties Tab in the dialogue box.

Step 3: In properties, choose general tab and scroll down to Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) menu and select it, click on properties button below and you will see a new dialogue box with title Internet Protocol Properties.

Step 4: Make sure that general tab is displayed in the new dialogue box; Click on the Use the Following IP Address radio button. Enter following IP Addresses in the given forms:

IP Address: 192.168.1.3 (Please avoid 192.168.1.1 or .2 or any number after .35)

Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0 (Is filled automatically indeed)

Default Gateway: 192.168.1.1 (This is default IP Address for BSNL)

This step was mentioned so that you can access your Modem/Router by entering 192.168.1.1 in your browsers address bar.

However you can also use the following DNS Server address in order to increase your BSNL Broadband’s speed.

Preferred DNS Server Address: 218.248.220.46

Secondary DNS Server Address: 218.248.220.69

Step 5: Copy and Paste or Click on 192.168.1.1 to access your modem or routers basic configuration.

Step 6: Use following username and password so that you can enter inside the Graphic Interface of ADSL Modem. Username: admin Password: admin

Step 7: Click on the Advanced Setup after the User Interface loads fully; click on the Edit button over PPPoE Service.

Step 8: Do not change the ATM PVC Configuration, click on the next button to proceed.

Step 9: Change the connection type so that you can choose PPP over Ethernet and click on the next button.

Step 10: Enter your Broadband Username and Password; enter the service name as you wish (Dataone or BSNL will be good). Hint: Broadband username usually contains your BSNL phone number while password is password only.

Step 11: Now you don’t have to change anything in the modem/router configuration, please press next or save whatever button is there.

How to Secure your WiFi connection with Password:

Step 12: Goto Wireless tab on the left side and click on it.

Step 13: Choose Security option and set network authentication to Open; Enable WEP encryption and current network key to 1 (can be anything); Fill network key 1 as a strong password for your WiFi Lan.

Step 14: Save your setting and reboot the modem/router so that all the settings can become effective.

Done Done Done…. You are done with your Modem.


----------



## pulsar (Dec 21, 2014)

Hello guys,

I recently purchased the Leosys leo nano WiFi adapter for my PC.
Buy Leoxsys LEO-NANO150N USB Adapter Online at Best Prices In India | Flipkart.com

I'm using Windows 8 pro.Installed the driver software..and everything went fine.
The phone recognized the WiFi and even got connected.But the internet sharing is not happening.I tried using Virtual Router and connectify and yet and error pops up in virtual router that "the group or resource is not in the correct state to perform the requested operation".

I tried every stuff on youtube and other forums regarding this error and nothing works.I'm using a DSL BSNL modem.
In cmd ran as admin and tried the codes of "netsh wlan start hosted network" after assigning necessary ssid and key ,still not working.

Can anyone suggest methods I can try??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 23, 2014)

be more clear.your phone recognized which wifi & got connected.


----------



## vedula.k95 (Dec 30, 2014)

Rockstar11 said:


> koi to rasta hoga....



i think it's quite impossible,because first of all any modem needs a driver to work and boss,how can you install a driver in a modem?


----------

